# RoxyBlue & Spooky1 present “Ghouls of Gaithersburg 2019” ”



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Our Halloween yard display for 2019.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very nice, as always! Much needed Halloween mood booster with everything else going on so kudos to you guys on your impeccable timing too! Love the last shot before the clean-up too lol!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Well worth the wait. Love your use of hats (have mentioned this before and still love them). Your color choice was great and your music set the tone.


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

That was great and like jdubbya the last shot was priceless.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, my dears! JD and stick, that last shot was taken in our basement following the rush to get all the props back in the house during a downpour that started around 9PM on Halloween. The zombie looked exactly how we felt:jol:

Hairazor, you know I’m a big fan of putting hats on the skellies - makes them more approachable and less scary for our younger visitors, plus I just find it entertaining myself. I’ve always been easily amused that way.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Fabulous!!!!! 
I'm not cleaning this up! LOL


----------



## Greg G (Nov 4, 2012)

Your setup is absolutely excellent (and massive). Great ways you posed all the skellies and very nice detail on the headstones.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, EQ and GG! Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Dreadmakr (Jun 20, 2018)

What can I say that hasn't already been said?
Oh yeah... Very cool!!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow, I love this and it's such a great theme!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Super cool, guys!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Dread, Bunch, and bob! We aim to please:jol:


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Awesome work as always guys!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, k!


----------



## WickedWino (Sep 3, 2013)

Oh my goodness, what a spooktacular cemetery you put together! I love your bird bath, even without the eyeballs in it. The grim reaper guy on the porch is super creepy. And I love how you lit up the skeletons in the car. Your yard is to die for! Everything looks wonderful in the daytime and then it really comes to life at night. I am jealous of your second story window projections. Great job!


----------



## Ryan84 (Nov 8, 2019)

Thats awesome. Really like the skeleton centric theme.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you, my dears!

WW, we started doing the window projections a few years ago. AtmosFX and Spectral Illusions have a lot of great Halloween-themed videos.

Ryan, yep, we’ve got a lot of skellies:jol: And they didn’t mind all the rain we had that day.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Good lord, Roxy, you & Spooky must have been BUSY! So much to enjoy - LOVE it!
Though it looks like you have a lot of skeletons in your closet (the rest of the year that is). 

By the way, I'm the one wearing the fez. :xbones:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^LOL, ya goof, and thanks!:jol:


----------

